# 4 new whitewall tires under $99 shipped! tonight only pep boys



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

*4 new whitewall tires under $23 shipped! pep boys*

Pep boys.com

order onliine, they will ship FREE to your house !!!

Coupon Code 30TIRES

See this thread for what tires to buy 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/446441-new-155-80-13-travelstar-tires-available-cheap-22.html


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Can't use the coupon code unless you get them mounted at Pep Boys..?


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Can't use the coupon code unless you get them mounted at Pep Boys..?


They always have that disclaimer but I've bought many from them with their discount coupons and always picked up in store no problem.

I also just put in an order with this promotion, picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My nearest pep boys is 2 hours drive to the cities..


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

They'll ship free to your house ese. Select ship to home

The ups guy can't force you to install them!!


----------



## Imp63ala (Jul 29, 2014)

moorevisual said:


> They always have that disclaimer but I've bought many from them with their discount coupons and always picked up in store no problem.
> 
> I also just put in an order with this promotion, picking them up tomorrow.


Good looking out, jus ordered mine shipped to my house, and im 2 hours away from the closest pep boys. It was still free shipping. Glad i looked at this topic. Thanks


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck i missed this shit by 90 minutes :angry:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn....its too bad CCE and the rest of the tire sellers on LIL dont have REAL sales like that....foolz be wanting $400-$500 for a set of throw away tires..


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

I only bought 24 for me and my homies 

I was gonna buy 500 and sell them
To forum member for like $120 a set 

These companies be rippin people off for whitewall a

You can still get them from pep boys for like $150
A set


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah the regular price still isn't bad but that was a good sale to grab an extra set


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

this sale is back on for today only - code 30TIRES


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I need 14s.....


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I missed out on the first time around. I ain't gona miss it this time haha get yur tires fellas. Its a loophole when u order shipped to your house. It doesn't force u to make an appointment to mount and balance the tires haha uffin:


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I missed out on the first time around. I ain't gona miss it this time haha get yur tires fellas. Its a loophole when u order shipped to your house. It doesn't force u to make an appointment to mount and balance the tires haha uffin:


you can also score using the pick up at store option, whichever works best for you


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yea? Man i didn't want to try and catch shit at the reg about mount/balance and road hazard warranty. Besides free shipping to my house is nice too uffin: thanks for that info.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

why the FUCK does this shit always happen when I'm working nights


----------



## twotimecandy (Nov 29, 2002)

Simon I would of bought a couple sets if I would of seen this earlier..


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought 3 set last night hell they were 89 a set with code 30tires


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

dirty dan said:


> I bought 3 set last night hell they were 89 a set with code 30tires


Good deal!


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Still alive !! Best deal anywhere for white walls


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I tried and it wuldnt let me use that code or the holiday20


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Use 15tires. Mine was 110 shipped today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

indyzmosthated said:


> Use 15tires. Mine was 110 shipped today


Thats what I did but it wuldnt let me order like 8 just 6 but it wuldnt let me update the cart had to play games just to get 4 lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I ordered 16


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Coupon code 15tires still works 

A bit more expensive but $110 for 4 whitewall tires delivered to your house is still hot as hell


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Bad thing is guys will be posting up next week for 200 lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

did you pay 89 each tire? or the whole set?


dirty dan said:


> I bought 3 set last night hell they were 89 a set with code 30tires


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

damnnnnnnnnnnnn good deal



gmo442 said:


> Coupon code 15tires still works
> 
> A bit more expensive but $110 for 4 whitewall tires delivered to your house is still hot as hell


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

It's back 30% off 4 tires today - code DEC30


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


For what you spent on those you could've bought *1* set of 5.20's..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

moorevisual said:


> It's back 30% off 4 tires today - code DEC30


:nicoderm: code works y'all get them tires:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I ordered another set for 93 bux shipped


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I still get hit for all kinds extra fees. Probably cuz I live in California


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

yea johnnie, we got a tire fee and taxes. Its bs


----------



## Imp63ala (Jul 29, 2014)

Its only letting me do 1 tire. Anyone know whats wrong???


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> For what you spent on those you could've bought *1* set of 5.20's..


yea I know, I'm stupid. Buying all these dam stupid tires that I will never use. They will probably rot before get the chance to roll on em. Or maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a blow out and flip my car and die a fiery death . .. .


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Imp63ala said:


> Its only letting me do 1 tire. Anyone know whats wrong???


dam really? :dunno:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got a few sets and it was $110.00 shipped and $110.00 to have them sent to the store for pick up and the don't make you mount them. You can only buy so many so I had to ship some and pick some up in store. The code is 15tire but it will tell you all that when your putting in your info


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Imp63ala said:


> Its only letting me do 1 tire. Anyone know whats wrong???


Me too, so I just said fuck it..



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yea I know, I'm stupid. Buying all these dam stupid tires that I will never use. They will probably rot before get the chance to roll on em. Or maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a blow out and flip my car and die a fiery death . .. .


Ha, I was joking man.. I had a nice collection going of FR380s but sold em..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> Ha, I was joking man.. I had a nice collection going of FR380s but sold em..


:h5: Haha i hope i don't go out like that. Yea the FR380's best radial. uffin:


----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Ordered me a set, $90.83 shipped TX :werd:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Imp63ala said:


> Its only letting me do 1 tire. Anyone know whats wrong???


Ya the sight is fucked up u have to go full sight and click on the deal that says 4 tires and it will automatically put 4 tires in your cart


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Code won't work for me. Figured for the price I'd grab a set to buff and toss on some chinas but it says "DEC30 offer does not apply to cart". Comes up $121.65 with tax an Illinois tire user fees. Last set i bought I returned due to whitewall blems on 3 out of 4.

Site says 15off and 15% on tires. Cant find the dec30 or 30off


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Code won't work for me. Figured for the price I'd grab a set to buff and toss on some chinas but it says "DEC30 offer does not apply to cart". Comes up $121.65 with tax an Illinois tire user fees. Last set i bought I returned due to whitewall blems on 3 out of 4.


How bad were the blems


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How bad were the blems


The whitewall itself looked like a complete after thought. Like it was a piece of white tape raised up. For $100, ill give em a try and buff them out. $100 tires for $100 wheels, ya know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya for the price what the hell lol


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Code won't work for me. Figured for the price I'd grab a set to buff and toss on some chinas but it says "DEC30 offer does not apply to cart". Comes up $121.65 with tax an Illinois tire user fees. Last set i bought I returned due to whitewall blems on 3 out of 4.
> 
> Site says 15off and 15% on tires. Cant find the dec30 or 30off


The 30 off was Monday only. They'll do it again


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

moorevisual said:


> The 30 off was Monday only. They'll do it again


Thanks. Couldnt get it to work on their mobile site that day. Ill try from a computer next time.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yea I know, I'm stupid. Buying all these dam stupid tires that I will never use. They will probably rot before get the chance to roll on em. Or maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a blow out and flip my car and die a fiery death . .. .


You wanna sale that Hercules?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got one of my sets of tires in and no blems they look good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

All of mine looked ok< No blems


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> You wanna sale that Hercules?



Hercules for sale as a set bro. 

Not Individually. If you want it send him a pm bro. He cool ppl and willing to ship

To where u at.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

TIRE SALE BACK ON USE PROMO CODE HOLIDAY30


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> TIRE SALE BACK ON USE PROMO CODE HOLIDAY30


4 tires plus shipping for how much?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

pepboys.com has a free shipping promo on orders over $50. Now on top of that, they are offering 30% off when you purchase 4 tires when you use promo code HOLIDAY30. Different areas have different pricing, but I'm in San Diego and after all the discounts, my price is $97.68 shipped to my door. uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

$83.96 shipped


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> $83.96 shipped


DAMMMMMM :wow: where u located? :wow: wish I could get that killer price. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> DAMMMMMM :wow: where u located? :wow: wish I could get that killer price. :thumbsup:


There is no PepBoys in my state so I don't have to pay sales tax.. Nearest store is Twin Cities 2hrs away..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn that's a steal!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

This is how much throw away tires are supposed to cost......10-15 thousand miles and a coulpe burnouts they are dead..LOL


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep, but try explaining that to the people that post on craigs, ebay, even tire shops, and people that sell these here on layitlow. . . They still want average $200+ for a set. Pepboys has a good deal for free shipping and in my area, $137 a set with no discount, but with discount $97.68 a set shipped to my house reminds me of prices back in 2004 when I could get a set mounted out the door for $100 uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

My first set of 155/80s cost $54 ......$12.50 each from NTB™ along time ago.......


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> My first set of 155/80s cost $54 ......$12.50 each from NTB™ along time ago.......


:wow: yea man, that must of been a while ago. :thumbsup: Now people tell me they used to rock the old Premium Sportway 5.20's and they were going for $20 a pop haha not anymore uffin:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Its Still on BTW Holiday30 is the new code.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

just ordered 4 tires with the doscount. might as well.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

$hit tires were free with Daytons™ back in the day...they would give You a choice low profile tires or whitewalls...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Below is what I'm talking about when these tires are overpriced and gouging people. We'll see if the promo code pops up anymore, but I'm thinking this past monday was the last great deal until next year :dunno: hope y'all got em while they were on special :thumbsup: uffin:








http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/4803863183.html

white wall tires - $1 (chino) 



















155 80r 13 travel stars white wall tires $200 a set show contact info 

155 80r 13 remington white walls $280 a set show contact info 

175 70r 14 suretrac white walls $380 a set show contact info 

175 75r 14 REMINGTON white walls $380 a set show contact info 

13X7 lowrider 100 spoke wire wheels lowrider hydraulics impala regal cutlass cadillac fleetwood towncar dayton zenith glass house caprice town car fleetwood coupe deville



155 80 13 white wall tires for lowrider $50 each show contact info 

13X7 rev lowrider hydraulics impala regal cutlass hopper town car cadillac fleetwood coupe deville 

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> $hit tires were free with Daytons™ back in the day...they would give You a choice low profile tires or whitewalls...


:wow: Wish I had deep pockets to get me a set of daytons with free tires, but I wasnt even driving back then. I was too busy chasing skirts on the schoolyard haha uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

$hit Daytons were $1600 for years...on sale $1550....with free tires,thats just how they came.


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> $hit Daytons were $1600 for years...on sale $1550....with free tires,thats just how they came.


True, I remember that.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :wow: Wish I had deep pockets to get me a set of daytons with free tires, but I wasnt even driving back then. I was too busy chasing skirts on the schoolyard haha uffin:



Lmao. I was in the same boat. Teenage years in the 90's


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I spoke with a Dayton rep the other day..Said they were raising the prices even more after the 1st of the year..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lowriding is a losing battle


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> Lowriding is a losing battle


Thats why I think all Im gonna do is maintain my ride Im tired of it and have been doing it since I was 15yrs old


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> Lowriding is a losing battle


A dying sport all over the country.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats why I think all Im gonna do is maintain my ride Im tired of it and have been doing it since I was 15yrs old


Same here.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> A dying sport all over the country.


It's gonna be for grey haired old farts like hot rods


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> A dying sport all over the country.


.....Lowriding went to shit after the tear Your car to pieces Hop movement started in the mid to late 90s and the China wheel......


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

They still ridin Crenshaw and allover S Central L.A. and many other places L.V. ,PHX....and more $hit OMAHA NEBRASKA still riding more Lowrider related Craigslist ads than here in Atlanta Ga. The market is scattered.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Craigslist is a joke,


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I have bought and Sold on Craiglist with no problem...locally and Craiglist L.A. (Daytons cheap Craiglist L.A.) The point I was making was on Craigslist in Atlanta theres less Lowrider related items than My hometown Omaha....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I have bought and Sold on Craiglist with no problem...locally and Craiglist L.A. (Daytons cheap Craiglist L.A.) The point I was making was on Craigslist in Atlanta theres less Lowrider related items than My hometown Omaha....


Maybe all the selling on Craigslist just means that people are cashing out of their Lowrider stuff.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Well if the price is right Im buying....and I know plenty of Old School riders that are going to keep Lowriding until the day We die....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll never quit lowriding as long as 13s and tires are available just dont know if I have another build in me


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i guess the sale is over i cant even find one tire on the website been looking for 14s


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

yup times have changed kids would rather hook their laptops up to their cars instead of turn wrenches on them.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Turn that frown upside down fellas !
Lowriding ain't never gonna die homes!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Check out I found on eBay, set of 4 $299 shipped :wow: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=121310613665


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

haha thats fucked up.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow... 

Messed up.. Some one gona get got !!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

25% off 2 or more tires using code SPECIAL25 uffin:

The website only allows me to ship to a pepboys store. The site won't allow me to ship to address.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Total for me in san diego is $104.16


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

Looked at the Milestars, they've got them listed as MS75, isn't that the old style brown walls?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea the ms775 is what u want. The ms75 is :barf:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I checked the site one more time and now allows me to ship to my address for free for total of $104.16 for a set of 4 Travelstar UN106 155/80/13 White Wall uffin:


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I checked the site one more time and now allows me to ship to my address for free for total of $104.16 for a set of 4 Travelstar UN106 155/80/13 White Wall uffin:


How are those travel stars?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Any deals still? I can't even find them on pep boys website anymore ;(


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone confirmed pep boys is done with these for good or is it just temporary? What's the next best cheapest place that ships?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pepboys no longer selling them.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

moorevisual said:


> Has anyone confirmed pep boys is done with these for good or is it just temporary? What's the next best cheapest place that ships?



Hit up CCe...


----------

